# Rehome: Northern New Jersey



## JimD (Jul 26, 2007)

Found on craigslist....

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pet/382280278.html

_"Unable to keep this beautiful New Zealand Rabbit - landlord insists we give up for adoption. Do you have a good home for this very friendly and interactive animal?? He is approximately 9 lbs."_

_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_
I called and spoke to his owner. She can only keep him for another month.
He's white with multi-colored markings (Harlequin?).
He's 6 years old and neutered.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 26, 2007)

Interesting that the landlord all of sudden demanded that the rabbit go. I wonder if they had informed the landlord about the rabbit in the first place. Or something else happened like some damage. I let my landlord know about my rabbits. They really didn't care. Hopefully, it won't be a big deal when I move out in the next few months. The little buggers like to chew on everything.

The rabbit is probably an English Spot or Rhinelander.


----------



## Celestial Wind (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jim Check your PM box....I could foster this bunn till we find him a new forever home.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. I would have offered but I have four of my own plus a foster in a one bedroom apartment. I'm also condo hunting so I could be moving at any time in the next two months.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2007)

Depends I have a friend who's landlord was fine with it and than someone else took over and said some of the bunnies had to go.


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Poor bunny, 6 years old and being rehomed? I hope someone can give him a forever home.


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2007)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> ....I could foster this bunn till we find him a new forever home.



Thanks!!!! You're on the list!!

I only talked to the owner briefly to make sure it was a legitimate offer, and to get a few details.

From what she said, he basicaly a house rabbit, too.

Forgot to ask if he was litter trained.

I definately don't have the room for another 10 lb bunnie..... even *I* agree with MrsD on this.

pla725* wrote: *


> .......or Rhinelander.


I'm thinking the same thing....I'd like to get a look at him. Maybe I can get her to send me some pics.
****always wanted a Rhinelander....sigh****


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2007)

Any word?


----------



## JimD (Aug 1, 2007)

I told her I'd call if I found anybody that was interested.

You lookin for another bunnie?:biggrin2:

~Jim


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe she just moved and thought to convince the landlord differently... The SPCA has had a huge amount of abandoned bunnies this year due to people having to move and landlords refusing animals. It is my own biggest fear right now not that I plan to move anytime soon.

I sure hope this bun will get a loving home


----------



## pla725 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a condo. One of my top questions is "what is the pet policy?". Iasked that question when I moved in my first apartment and when I moved in my current place. Both places were okay with me having rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

*No. Just wondering.*

*JimD wrote: *


> I told her I'd call if I found anybody that was interested.
> 
> You lookin for another bunnie?:biggrin2:
> 
> ~Jim


----------

